
When fluid dynamics mimic quantum mechanics - jonbaer
http://web.mit.edu/newsoffice/2013/when-fluid-dynamics-mimic-quantum-mechanics-0729.html
======
theCatIsDead
This experiment should get way more attention, because it truly deserves it.

I'm glad someone finally put their minds toward destroying the mystery behind
the dual-slit/particle-wave-duality experiment. How long did it take to figure
this out? 100 years?

It always felt like the biggest cop-out in all of Science, that physicists
would just throw up their hands at the mere sight of an interference pattern.

